# Izzy got her first haircut



## jag (Apr 3, 2010)

Not bad for first trim, groomer says it will improve as the wiggling calms down. :cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Love the haircut, but especially love the expression. It's like she's looking at you going "REALLY?!? You couldn't just leave well enough alone?!?" haha


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Cute! You can see her very expressive eyes...


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Cute! She looks half the size too!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Love the look.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Cute as a button!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Nice cut! She's adorable!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Awwww she looks so tiny again!


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

What a little sweetie in her "cheesecake" pose!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

She's a sweetheart!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Cute! Cute! I bet she feels good!


----------

